# 40k in Reno/Carson City area



## frogboy7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi, I'm currently in the process of moving to Nevada and desperately need a 40k fix lol. I'll be settling into the Reno/Carson City area and will be looking for a club or group. I play Orks and Dark Eldar and am of moderate skill.
I am also a bit of an RPer, though I tend to be a better GM than player. Games I play/run are Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay, Call of Cthulhu, and Deadlands (Savage Worlds). So if anyone's interested, drop me a line plz :good:


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll play you the last week in August every year, if I can sleep on your couch on the way to burning man.


----------



## frogboy7 (Jul 19, 2009)

lol, i may take you up on that offer  when i get settled that is


----------



## lnquisitor Lord (Jun 4, 2010)

Reno 40k game start playing now.


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

There is a store in Sparks called Heroes Games & Hobbies that is what your looking for.

I'm not from the area but I'm aware of it and you should find a good crowd there.


----------



## mxrcr23r (Nov 7, 2008)

We have a decent 40k and warhammer crowd here. I think theres a few RPers too. PM me and ill give you my # .


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

god atleast you are moving nearer to reno. i lived in nevada for 6 years, 1 year in Dayton, 1 year in Silver Springs(gehtto town never want to go there again), and then 4 years in Carson City. I didnt play warhammer when i lived there but that is where i was first introduced to the game by my cousin. but yea i go visit my grandparents every once in a while, so if you gave me your number in a private message when i go up there ill bring my army and give you a call. so why the move to Nevada Job or housing.


----------



## misterbodge (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, that makes two of us. Moved to Minden/CArson City last week from the United Kingdom...managed to get my Necrons, Imperial, Chaos Daemons, Eldars and Death Korps Of Kriegs through customs. Just waiting for my paints now (haven't got much hope for them). Get in touch, still settling in so could be a few weeks. My wife has kindly allowed me a corner of the garage to play (she's very understanding of my addiction)

Also play Malifaux...do they have that over here?? Very good game still learning the rules...google it to check out the figures..it's like Tim Burton decided to create a game.

Get in touch. [email protected]

Misterbodge.....Vince


----------



## CTClay (Nov 16, 2010)

Is there any one doing warhammer tourns in Reno?


----------



## Nastyfantastic (Jan 5, 2011)

If any of y'all or I Reno and are down for a game, send me a pm, I'm always up for a game.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

i heared from my cousin that there is a shop in fallon/reno might be something to look into. got to say i dont miss the desert


----------



## Thano (May 30, 2011)

*40k in reno*

I found Hereos out in sparks across from Reed high school, Im looking for other people to play against. Im building a board in my spare bedroom and dont mind people comming over as long as they are willing to teach and help me learn more about 40k, I just started my space marines army not sure what chapter I want to go yet, since Ive only been playing against the orks that came in the assualt on black reach and learning the rules of the game I can set up a 4 foot by 4 foot or go as big as an 8 by 4, slowly build terrain as I can pick up one piece per pay check. Id like to meet more people who are willing to teach and arent gonna ruin my house if we end up holding a match there


----------



## josduque89 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello every one, i would like to play with you guys, I am new in this but I love this game, my e-mail is [email protected], hit-me and we may even create a play group here in reno nv.

Thanks.


----------



## josduque89 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hit me at [email protected], and we can play anytime


----------



## josduque89 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello i am in the same page, my e-mail is [email protected] ready to play.


----------

